# zdaje się, że



## belisario

Zawsze myślałem, że ten wyraz znaczy "the thing is that..., the case is that..., actually...", ale ostatnio znalazłem go przetłumaczony jako "it seems (to me) that...". Co to naprawdę znaczy?


----------



## NotNow

I translate it as _it seems that_. Where did you find the other versions?

_The thing is_ that can be translated as _rzecz jest, ż__e _or _sprawa jest, że_. Context probably plays a huge role here.


----------



## belisario

It's rather that I made them up unconsciously in my mind some time ago because of a similar structure in my mother tongue which has those meanings 

Dziękuję bardzo!


----------



## NotNow

Zdaje mi się, że _zdaje się_ znaczy _parece que_.

I hope someone will explain the difference between _zdaje mi się_ and _wydaje mi się_.


----------



## BezierCurve

It seems that there is none.


----------



## herenka

The meaning is more less the same but if you say 'Wydaje mi się' it's usually followed by your opinion like Wydaję mi się, że on poszedł już spać'. 'Zdaje mi się' I'd use in this context, as a confirmation of something.
-Poszedł już spać?
-Tak mi się zdaje. (yes, I think so)

So there's no difference in meaning but it sounds a bit clumsy when you say 'zdaje mi się, że ...' in this case 'Wydaje mi się, że...' is much better.


----------



## NotNow

It seems that the difference is subtle.  Thanks everyone.  This thread was fun.


----------



## irminella

NotNow said:


> I translate it as _it seems that_. Where did you find the other versions?
> 
> _The thing is_ that can be translated as _rzecz jest, ż__e _or _sprawa jest, że_. Context probably plays a huge role here.



Ja bym raczej tłumaczyła "The thing is..." jako "Chodzi o to, że"


----------



## herenka

irminella said:


> Ja bym raczej tłumaczyła "The thing is..." jako "Chodzi o to, że"



I would go for the same. It's much better than rzecz jest. If anything with rzecz or sprawa I'd say 'Rzecz/Sprawa polega na tym, że...'


----------



## majlo

I'd go for yet another version: "Rzecz w tym, że...".


----------



## Thomas1

I think the difference between "wydaje mi się, że" and "zdaje mi się, że" lies in the language register. The latter seems to me a tad more formal, but I don't see that it sounds off in this context. Perhaps this is a personal view. 

There is a third verb which is very similar, but this one is in my humble opinion quite restricted in usage: widzieć się as in: coś mi się widzi, że nic z tego nie wyjdzie. I've got  the impression that nothing will come of this.


----------

